# APP with all tanks used in army! (iOs and Android)



## rokmikuz (14 Oct 2015)

Hello,
I'm a developer who created app for smart phones, in which are Tanks of war.
I wanna incloude all of the tanks, so i'm adding them daily.
But since i'm not expert in things, i would request all of you if you could check and if you see any mistake report it to me.
Also rate and review app.

also you can let me k now on FB page here:
https://www.facebook.com/apptankopedia    (like would be welcome)

so here is app,

Android version:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tankopedia

iOS version:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tankopedia/id689628888



Best regards t oall of you and thx for help
Rok


----------



## Lumber (14 Oct 2015)

Or I could just use the wikipedia app to get the same information.

Or I could use my mobile web-browser to go to the wikipedia website... and get the same information...


----------

